# Food Safety News - 03/19/2021 ....Letter from the Editor: Polis has brisket rub recipe and food freedom credentials



## daveomak.fs (Mar 19, 2021)

*Letter from the Editor: Polis has brisket rub recipe and food freedom credentials*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 19, 2021 12:05 am Opinion Jared Polis is governor of Colorado. He is an interesting fellow. We called him to the attention of readers of Food Safety News when he was serving in Congress because of his association with the Food Freedom movement. Turn the clock back to 2015 when then-Congressman Polis, D-CO, was a proud member of the... Continue Reading


*COVID-19 measures see decrease in gastro diseases in parts of Australia*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 19, 2021 12:03 am An Australian state has recorded a decline in gastrointestinal diseases during the period measures were in place to control the coronavirus pandemic. The study covered communicable disease surveillance in Central Queensland for six months after the introduction of physical distancing and wider lockdown measures in Queensland. Data from April to September 2020 was compared with... Continue Reading


*FDA investigating 4 outbreaks including non-viral hepatitis linked to bottled water*
By News Desk on Mar 19, 2021 12:01 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams so far this year. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable... Continue Reading


*WHO searches for consultant to help with foodborne estimates*
By News Desk on Mar 19, 2021 12:00 am The World Health Organization (WHO) is looking for a consultant to help update estimates on the burden of foodborne diseases. The agency’s Foodborne Disease Burden Epidemiology Reference Group (FERG) published the first global report on this subject in 2015. This showed foodborne diseases caused 600 million illnesses and 420,000 deaths in 2010. This past year,... Continue Reading


*New multi-state Salmonella outbreak possibly linked to turkey products*
By Coral Beach on Mar 18, 2021 06:07 pm Federal officials are investigating a new multi-state foodborne illness outbreak with turkey products identified as the likely source. In a four-word listing on its outbreak investigation table, the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service revealed the outbreak: “Salmonella Hadar, turkey suspect.” A spokesman for the FSIS told Food Safety News this afternoon that additional details... Continue Reading


----------

